# Preserving Smoked Fish



## snowidaho (Nov 28, 2012)

I smoke fish and vacuum  pack them.  If I freeze them they don't taste as good.  How long could they be okay if the stay in the refrigerator?

Thanks,

Snowidaho


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't smoke fish and really don't eat them either but just want you to know I moved your thread to the "Fish" forum, I think you will get a lot more exposure over here.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2012)

Snowidaho,

First we need to know some more information on how you cure your fish prior to smoking it.

Second what type of fish are you smoking?

There's lots of different ways to prepare different types of fish. More info please.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 29, 2012)

Freezing does make a minor difference in most smoked products but very minimal difference. I've been doing a lot of smoked trout nuggets lately and freezing them. I will say there is a little extra moisture after thawing them (expected) but the flavor overall hasn't changed. If it tastes good prior to freezing then it'll taste good after thawing. I am speaking on my own experience and I vacuum seal my fish so I can't vouch for fish not vacuum sealed.


----------



## snowidaho (Nov 29, 2012)

I cure it in a bring (brown sugar, salt, and white sugar) overnight.  then I cut it into chunks (about 4" ), rub them with honey, and smoke it at 180 for four hours and 220 for two hours. the fish is steelhead.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2012)

For fish like salmon/steelhead I typically vac-pac it and freeze it. Ours usually doesn't last more than a few months. My grandmother prefers to can her smoked salmon/steelhead and trout. Here is an article on canning:

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/pdf/pnw/pnw450.pdf

Once smoked if you keep them vac-packed in the fridge 5 days is probably as long as I would go.


----------



## ajthrush (Dec 4, 2012)

I've smoked, canned or frozen plenty of salmon. When freezing, I vacuum pack and have had no problem with using it up to 9 months after freezing.  I think that's longer than recommended, but works for me. AJ


----------

